

Loader.io, a new free application load testing service, created by SendGrid Labs - thinkingserious
http://blog.sendgrid.com/introducing-sendgrid-labs-and-its-free-application-load-testing-service-loader-io/
Loader.io, a new free application load testing service, created by SendGrid Labs
======
belisarius222
Does anyone know a) how this works under the hood, i.e. are they using
phantomjs to handle apps with long-standing connections, or b) how they
measure latency: page load time, DOM render time, etc?

Got some promising initial results for my app but it's time to try some
science...

------
swhite99
I just found out that my app doesn't scale - sweet

------
daranda425
Free!? Awesome...

------
le0pard
cool service!

